# Short break in the UK - Ideas?



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Wonder if any of you can help me.

My MIL has said that she will pay for us to go away for a few days/week, to some coastal place in the UK - We're thinking either North Devon or Cornwall, or somewhere in Wales.

Anyway, this is totally Alien to me, trying to sort out somewhere in the UK.  I've only ever booked flights/accomodation abroad, so have no idea where to start here.

To set the scene - We want to go somewhere that is as close to the sea as possible - we need the immediate area to be flat as Dh can not walk very far and tires very easily, so we need somewhere where we can take it easy and just have a casual stroll.  We need somewhere that is child friendly.

I'm not sure if we should be looking for a holiday cottage, or maybe go to a caravan holiday park.  My only thoughts with a caravan park is that I tend to find they are a little way from the sea itself and we really want to feel the sea air, as I feel this will help dh's breathing.

Any advice or any ideas on places to try - greatly appreciated.  I'm totally confused by where to even begin.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Can't help with any intricate details but the North Devon Beaches are beautiful and there should be accomodation nearby ..not sure that it would be that flat tho   but maybe if you can find something close to the Beach.  Hopefully someone in the Devon area will be able to shed some light ..it is lovely by the sea isn't quite therapeutic ..I will see if I can do some research for you  

Cat x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

have you looked on the website cottages4u?  We have stayed in a few cottages through them (although not in Devon/cornwall) and all have been great.  Particularly as we have been able to take Charlie our dog.  They have cottages all over and I am sure there will be some near the sea!

Hope this helps and you have a fab time

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Personally I've always loved Weymouth and surrounding area. It's a lovely beach and very child friendly and not overly hilly if memory serve me correct. We have always gone camping near there so can't recommend a cottage or anything but, I would say if you can go out of summer hols then it's better as slightly quieter - either that or find out what week the carnival is on (usually start of August I think) because Weymouth carnival is great - Red Arrows and everything! 

C~x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Swanage is fab. It's not completely flat but the front and town centre aren't very hilly. Plus there's a steam train which kids love. Not to mention dorset cream teas and there's a fab little chocolate shop there.....


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tenby is beautiful (South Wales), lovely clean beaches & relaxing atmosphere. As for Devon we booked a cottage in South Devon only metres away from the sea - will try & find the company for you.

here you go

http://www.coastandcountry.co.uk/

Places like Salcombe are lovely but are lacking in parking though.

we stayed here (I think)

http://www.coastandcountry.co.uk/ShowDetails.asp?id=1197

/links


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Another vote for Woolacombe - was the first place which sprung to mind from your description, surrounding area fab too, Croyde etc.

Bev xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bude is lovely Sue....would definately recommend there 

Agree with Swanage too and the steam train would be great for Iestyn.

xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Thanks girls - will take a look at some of those links.  I think all the places suggested are lovely.  I think we may have to rule Salcombe out though if parking is not easy, because we tend to have to rely on using the disabled badge to park as close to anywhere we want to go, to limit any unecessary walking.  Shame though, coz it looks lovely.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Woolacombe is gorgeous  
Cat x


----------



## rugbygirl (Jun 23, 2008)

When we go to Devon/Cornwall we book a cottage through Helpful Holidays and would really recommend them - they are really...well...helpful!  http://www.helpfulholidays.com/

Nicola

/links


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Have you considered the north? The Northumberian coast is beautifull... I suggest a B&B inexpensive.. and kid friendly its like staying at home... 

Check out Berwick upon tweed its a coastle town.. and its near Alnwick home of the harry potter castle some of the cleanest beaches up this way!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Sue

You could check out www.cottageguide.co.uk - that's where we have our holiday cottages advertised, although they are on the Northumberland coast a long way from Devon/Cornwall, but the website has cottages all over the country.

Chris

/links


----------

